# FREE 78 Gallon tank with community of fish! Must go this weekend!



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2012)

Please Help! Must move this weekend and cant take my fish! 78 Gallon tank, with Rena Triple Stage filter, Oak stand and cap, lighting, lava rocks, gravel, plants, test kit, food...everything you need.

Located in South Surrey. Its available for pick up Friday, Saturday or Sunday. Preferably Friday or Saturday.

The community is healthy and established. 2 Large Turquoise Severums, 2 large Silver dollars, 3 Giant Dianos, 3 tiger barbs, 1 abnormally large rainbow Tetra, 1 black skirted tetra, 1 albino pleco and 4-6 lobsters (some blue).

If you can only take the fish, that is fine. However, it would be such a waste for the equipment to be tossed in the dump.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

PM sent....


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Pm sent....


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow nice set up for someone  very generous of you, best of luck rehoming


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Yes very generous, hope it finds a good home 

Hope your move goes well.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you all for replying so quickly to my post. 

The tank is going to SeaHorse_Fanatic. Sounds like he will rehome this tank in a school for many people to enjoy. 

He is picking it up Friday morning, if for some reason the exchange falls through, I will send PM's to the others who want it.


----------



## rocomo1ca (Oct 24, 2016)

thats cool of him glad its working out for you hope your move goes good also


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

A great home and a chance for kids to learn and appreciate the new fish! Glad they will be going to a good home.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Yes I thought that is what Anthony had in mind. If are you going to need any Convicts as part of the project? I have a BUNCH!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks again Ricky. We will be coming on Saturday now, not Friday to drain and remove the tank. I will come earlier (maybe 10-10:30ish) to drain it and get everything ready for the move.

My new BCA friend Mark will be catching the ferry Saturday late morning to come over from Qualicum Beach, VI and help me dismantle and move the tank. Yeah!!!!

Also, talked to the teacher about swapping out her Fluval Flora for the 75g and she's all for it. 

Another teacher has already called dibs on the Flora so that will get drained and moved on Monday as well. 

Yeesh, school tanks are keeping me busy.

Anthony


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Thanks again Ricky. We will be coming on Saturday now, not Friday to drain and remove the tank. I will come earlier (maybe 10-10:30ish) to drain it and get everything ready for the move.
> 
> My new BCA friend Mark will be catching the ferry Saturday late morning to come over from Qualicum Beach, VI and help me dismantle and move the tank. Yeah!!!!
> 
> ...


Kudos to you Anthony for doing this , what better way to utilize a free set up.
Big Thanks to the donor, i`m sure this makes you happy.
Regards


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you SeaHorse_fanatic for picking up my tank. I hope it is enjoyed wherever it ends up. I would love to see pics after you get it set up.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll be setting it up tomorrow at the school. All arranged with the teacher. Thanks again Ricky. I guess you'll be needing to change your signature now, lol. Hope you like your new place.


----------

